
I made a bot that tweets lines from Virginia Woolf's works - flancian
https://twitter.com/flancian/status/1200826549131460609
======
flancian
Super simple project of course, but I realized I had not done something
"simple and fun" for a long time outside of the day job.

I'd like to keep improving it and at some point add phrase generation; train a
generative ML model. Fine tune GPT-2 or BERT. Then perhaps have it react to
Twitter users adding it to threads.

I'll try to keep [https://flancia.org/botginia](https://flancia.org/botginia)
updated.

